

How I built a zero energy cost, zero carbon home server - andyjpb
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/11/diy_zero_energy_home_server/

======
andyjpb
[http://www.earth.org.uk/note-on-Raspberry-Pi-
setup.html](http://www.earth.org.uk/note-on-Raspberry-Pi-setup.html)

------
andyjpb
[http://www.earth.org.uk/note-on-SheevaPlug-
setup.html](http://www.earth.org.uk/note-on-SheevaPlug-setup.html)

------
andyjpb
[http://www.earth.org.uk/low-power-laptop.html](http://www.earth.org.uk/low-
power-laptop.html)

------
blueflow
Have you considered the Carbon Dioxide used in producing your hardware?

